# Sticky  International Supporters



## WHIZZER

Do You Need your Car Detailing ? Well one of the International Supporters may be able to help you

Well check out their work and recommendations from members within the Studio section for a good idea of the work these chaps can achieve and if one of them seems to fit your critera their website are listed below as well

The supporters vary from full time detailers / valeters to enthusiasts and cover country wide but have put in the region that the cover more frequently. Please make sure you check their websites and work out.

DW hold no responsibility for any work carried out by the supporters and we urge you to investigate their work by means of their website, studio details and investigate feedback where applicable

Insurance and public liability is upto said companies and not down to DW again please make sure you check out the above companies carefully and that you are fully happy with the service they provide

Name: Auto Spa Detailing Enthusiasts Club
Tel: +32 494 726 951
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.autospaclub.eu
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/autospaclub
Area: Brussel, Belgium

Name:EUROGLOSS (Mario Corallo) 
Contact:+ 61 03 9578 9772 mobile + 61 0419 881 439
Website:www.euroglossprestige.com.au
Area:Melbourne ,Australia

Name:Jesse O'Connor,Apollo Auto Detailing 
Contact: +36-30-601-2404
Website: www.apolloauto.hu
Area:Hungary

Name:Wax-IT bvba
Contact: email [email protected] /+32 55 303119
Website: http://www.wax-it.be
Area: Belgium


----------

